# mx 120 hydralic issues



## Bigtrakter (Sep 2, 2009)

I was running the PTO with a round baler and the tractor would suspend all hydralic functions. Including PTO, steering, and motion. If you restarted the tractor it would reset and run fine. Now it will not reset and it will not do anything but run the motor. Check it the other day and it started working for about 5 feet then stopped again. Changed filter and oil level in rear is good. ANY ideas


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Bigtrakter! 

Can you access the tractor computer to download any malfunction or error codes?


----------



## tkfarms (Oct 20, 2009)

SOunds like the hydralic piston pump. We just did ours and it was wore out pretty bad. If you take the pump off and take it apart I bet the valve plates are scored!!


----------



## y_first (May 1, 2007)

Could you check piston of cylinder hydraulic system that has source of pressure.


----------

